# Laptop Cooling Pad



## AKP (Jun 26, 2012)

My laptop heats up pretty much while gaming and reaches upto 80 Celsius. And upto 90 Celsius during serious gaming.
The lap is designed to cool optimally when placed on a flat surface, but i use it on bed/lap while gaming.So need a cooling pad. It should just cool, looks not at all necessary.

I own a *Msi x460dx. 14" laptop*, slim and very light-weight. 
Dimension	*239.4x339x22.3mm*

Coolmaster Notepal L1
*Fan Speed: 	1400 +-15% R.P.M.*
Supports upto 17" laptops.

Laptop  Base
The lap base heats at the right part in the image remaining all parts are cool. So on table the left side heats up.

Belkin for 15.4" laptops. But the air vent seems to be small and don't think this would suit.

Are there any better options available? *Budget 1k*. 1.2k if something very good is there for the extra 200 bucks.

Cooler Master Notepal U2 has 2 adjustable fans at 1.6k... and around 2000rpm. Anyother roducts like this from any other brand?

Will buy online.

Please suggest.Planning to buy in 2-6 days.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2012)

Cooler Master NotePal U Stand Mini Cooling Pad | Cooling Pad | Flipkart.com
2.5k


----------



## AKP (Jun 26, 2012)

2.5k is too costly...
Laptop costs 35k only not willing to spend anything more than 1.5k


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 26, 2012)

you get 4 USB ports with the 2.5k one.
since your laptop has just 3 USB ports, this cooler will give you 3 extra USB ports.


----------



## AKP (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not much of a usb port user. I use an external mouse most times and after buying the cooling pad one for that. Still has a port free, and that would be enough to plug in pen-drives etc. Never really felt the use of 6 ports, so why waste money for not much useful feature.Besides the product weighs 1.1kg. Looking for something less than 1kg.
My laptop weighs only 2Kg(w/ Battery).

I just want to cool.No extra features for a cheap and decent price.

*BTW the screen is 14" only.*


----------



## sky770 (Jul 16, 2012)

AKP said:


> I'm not much of a usb port user. I use an external mouse most times and after buying the cooling pad one for that. Still has a port free, and that would be enough to plug in pen-drives etc. Never really felt the use of 6 ports, so why waste money for not much useful feature.Besides the product weighs 1.1kg. Looking for something less than 1kg.
> My laptop weighs only 2Kg(w/ Battery).
> 
> I just want to cool.No extra features for a cheap and decent price.
> ...



Hi,
So, have you finally bought it?
I am also looking forward to buy a laptop/notebook cooler for my Dell 14R a 14" notebook.

I have shortlisted these:
1> Cooler master Notepal L1 - for 926INR on Flipkart and for ~750 in local markets
2> DEEPCOOL N1 Cooling Pad - for ~1100INR on Flipkart
3> Cooler master U2 - expensive on flipkart; should be cheaper in local markets

UPDATE:
After googling about notebook coolers, what I feel is:

- the Cooler master U2 is fine.. but considering the small airflow each fan gives only 15.4 CFM  now that's a bottleneck, even if speeds are great.

- CM U2 fits my requirements only the small air flow is a concern.. 

- CM Notepal L1 is looking good, but am not sure about edge to edge cooling.. as the most heating area of a dell inspiron 14R is near hard disk drive and the touchpad (below touchpad area..lies RAM) which gets hot as if its gonna blow! :O

- CM Notepal L1's fan speed also is ok 1400RPM +/-15% having a single 160MM fan whereas CM U2's lies somewhere around 2000RPM! having 2 fans with just 80mm diameter each.

Though due small air intake/out of U2, I guess Notepal L1 will win this match.. 


What does the TDF community has to say abt it? Anyone using any of these coolers?
Somebody please put in your valuable advise 
Regards,
sky770


----------

